# Gothic 3 Kampfsystem



## LiquidGravity (1. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hab weder Gothic 1 noch Teil 2 gespielt und bin deshalb mit dem Kapfsystem nicht so ganz vertraut. Es wirkt allerdings ein wenig wie das von Severance!?

Auf jeden Fall hab ich da ein paar Fragen:

- Gibt es sowas wie Combos oder Spezialangriffe (außer Mouse2 gedrückt halten und dann Mouse1 drücken) oder haut man einfach nur auf den Gegner drauf!? (Bin Level 12)

- Worin besteht im Kamp der Unterschied zwischen Schwertkämpfer und guter Schwertkämpfer!? Ich merk da irgendwie keinen Unterschied...

MfG
Sascha


----------



## Rosini (1. November 2006)

LiquidGravity am 01.11.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es sowas wie Combos oder Spezialangriffe (außer Mouse2 gedrückt halten und dann Mouse1 drücken) oder haut man einfach nur auf den Gegner drauf!? (Bin Level 12)



Mit dem Kampfsystem aus den beiden Vorgängern hat Gothic3 nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. Es wurde stark vereinfacht und viele Combos gibt es sicherlich nicht.

Mouse1 = normaler schlag
Mouse1 lang gedrückt = sehr starker schlag
Mouse2 kurz gedrückt = schnelle fechtschläge
Mouse2 + Mouse 1 lang = zustechen/hinrichten
Mouse2 + Mouse 1 kurz = schneller Schlag

Gibt bestimmt noch ein paar weitere Combos. Aber diese 5 Kombinationen sind bei mir hängen geblieben - und wenn man sie beherrscht, sind sie in bestimmten Situationen lebensrettend...


----------



## Homerclon (2. November 2006)

maus2 halten = blocken/parieren

Mit einem Schild kann man Pfeil/Bolzen-Angriffe abwehren.

Wenn man eine Vergiftete Waffe hat, Assassinenschwerter/Messer sind immer Vergiftet muss man den Gegner Stechen damit der Gegner Vergiftet wird.
Also bei einem Kampf mit Assassinen/Nomaden aufpassen, wenn die zu einem Stich ansetzen sollte man weggehen/Blocken, sonst könnte man probleme bekommen.

Die Talente (Starker Schwerterkämpfer etc) sollen den Schaden erhöhen und die Gegner fallen damit schneller um. nein, nicht tödlich, manchmal fallen Gegner, oder der eigene Held, hin. Das passiert dann schneller. Ist aber auch Schwierigkeitsgrad abhängig.
Ansonsten brauchen ein paar wenige Waffen diese als Voraussetzung.


----------



## Asgard1 (2. November 2006)

LiquidGravity am 01.11.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab weder Gothic 1 noch Teil 2 gespielt und bin deshalb mit dem Kapfsystem nicht so ganz vertraut. Es wirkt allerdings ein wenig wie das von Severance!?
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mir sicherlich keine Freunde mache,aber vereinfacht haben sie das Kampfsystem nicht ich hab G1 & G2 gespielt und kam mit der Steuerung um längen besser zurecht. Jetzt errinnert sie mich mehr an Diablo 1+2 (Gegner tot klicken) ein schneller Schlag (rechts) damit der Angriff des humanuiden Feindes unterbrochen wird und dann mit normalen Schwertstrichen den Gegner vor sich hertreiben bis er zusammen bricht.Da war in den ersten beiden Teilen mehr zu tun man mußte sich mal zuzück ziehen oder mal eine Schritt nachsetzen. Ich fand´s besser. Außerdem konnte man besser gegen mehrere Gegner kämpfen da sich der eigene Charater schnell neu ausrichten ließ! Ist meine Meinung und ich hoffe sie bricht keine Glaubenskrisen vom Zaum!!!


----------



## Homerclon (2. November 2006)

Asgard1 am 02.11.2006 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LiquidGravity am 01.11.2006 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also beim Kampf gegen mehrere Gegner find ich die neue besser.

Du hast scheinbar noch nicht herausgefunden das man sehr schnell mittem im Kampf das ziel wechseln kann.
Drück mal während des Kampfes z.b. nach hinten, dann dreht sich der Held und greift den Gegner hinter einen an.
So kann man sich auch noch wehren wenn man umzingelt wurde.
Ausser es sind Wildschweine oder ähnliches, dann wird das nix.
Jede Andere Richtung geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Asgard1 (2. November 2006)

Auch wenn ich mir sicherlich keine Freunde mache,aber vereinfacht haben sie das Kampfsystem nicht ich hab G1 & G2 gespielt und kam mit der Steuerung um längen besser zurecht. Jetzt errinnert sie mich mehr an Diablo 1+2 (Gegner tot klicken) ein schneller Schlag (rechts) damit der Angriff des humanuiden Feindes unterbrochen wird und dann mit normalen Schwertstrichen den Gegner vor sich hertreiben bis er zusammen bricht.Da war in den ersten beiden Teilen mehr zu tun man mußte sich mal zuzück ziehen oder mal eine Schritt nachsetzen. Ich fand´s besser. Außerdem konnte man besser gegen mehrere Gegner kämpfen da sich der eigene Charater schnell neu ausrichten ließ! Ist meine Meinung und ich hoffe sie bricht keine Glaubenskrisen vom Zaum!!!  [/quote]
also beim Kampf gegen mehrere Gegner find ich die neue besser.

Du hast scheinbar noch nicht herausgefunden das man sehr schnell mittem im Kampf das ziel wechseln kann.
Drück mal während des Kampfes z.b. nach hinten, dann dreht sich der Held und greift den Gegner hinter einen an.
So kann man sich auch noch wehren wenn man umzingelt wurde.
Ausser es sind Wildschweine oder ähnliches, dann wird das nix.
Jede Andere Richtung geht natürlich auch. [/quote]
 Doch habe ich herausgefunden, aber da die menschlichen Gegner im allgemeinen nett warten, bis der Gegener 1 tot ist bevor Gegner 2 angreift hab ich da keine Probleme mit !! Und wie ich schon schrieb ist das meine persönliche Meinung. Und ich wiederhole mich gerne. Die Steuerung in G1&G2 fand ICH einfacher und besser (übersichtlicher)


----------



## darkopiwahn (2. November 2006)

also ich weis nicht....ich fand' das alte kampfsytsme irgendwie.....kultig, es war zwar ein bisschen gewöhnungs bedürftig (wie die ganze steuerung aus den alten teilen, obwohl auf der packung steht: (sinngemäss) einfache steurung mit wenigen tasten als... LOL) aber es war klar, dass die entwickler umstellen mussten...deswegen ist es auch kein nachteil, wenn man die älteren teile nicht gespielt hatte, da das kampfsystem da ganz anders war...
ich hab die alten teile auch gern gespielt und fand´ das kampfsystem auch recht gut, aber das neue ist ziemlich klasse, auch wenn es ein wenig "steril" ist, da bin ich als jedi knight 3 spieler freieres gewöhnt 
 
zum kampfsytsem an sich...ich persönlich steche ganz gern mit der rechts halten und links lange gedrückt halten, zusteck methode zu...das macht fett schaden und der gegner taumelt sogar zurück   ...und während du das gedrückt hälst, wirst du auch nicht so leicht getroffen, weil du ja  "nebenbei" blockst. die lange links attacke würde ich nicht so oft verwenden, weil du dann deine deckung offen 
hast...

mfg opiwahn


----------



## CaLLiBRi (3. November 2006)

Ich hab hier ein paar Tipps zum Kampfsystem in Gothic³, ich hoffe ich kann euch damit helfen.
http://callibri.ca.funpic.de/gothic3/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=19
Leider funktioniert die Sprungattacke nicht, da sie kurz vor verkauf rausgenommen wurde, da sie verbugt war


----------



## darkopiwahn (3. November 2006)

CaLLiBRi am 03.11.2006 04:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier ein paar Tipps zum Kampfsystem in Gothic³, ich hoffe ich kann euch damit helfen.
> http://callibri.ca.funpic.de/gothic3/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=19
> Leider funktioniert die Sprungattacke nicht, da sie kurz vor verkauf rausgenommen wurde, da sie verbugt war




wie schon oben erwähnt     
naja...ich hoffe, dass die im nächsten patch (?) nachgereicht wird...


----------



## Asgard1 (3. November 2006)

zum kampfsytsem an sich...ich persönlich steche ganz gern mit der rechts halten und links lange gedrückt halten, zusteck methode zu...das macht fett schaden und der gegner taumelt sogar zurück   ...und während du das gedrückt hälst, wirst du auch nicht so leicht getroffen, weil du ja  "nebenbei" blockst. die lange links attacke würde ich nicht so oft verwenden, weil du dann deine deckung offen 
hast...

mfg opiwahn [/quote]

O.k.aber die "Zustech"-Action versuchen die Gegner gern, und die kann man mit einem schnellen rechtsklick unterbrechen und hat den Gegener mit schönen links Angriffen unter Kontrolle.


----------



## LiquidGravity (4. November 2006)

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Ich hab da noch ein Problem mit Gothic 3 und zwar mit der Performance. Eigentlich dachte ich, das ich das mit meinem System (siehe Sig) flüssig zocken kann...
Ich spiele auf 1280x1024 und alles auf maximum. Das Spiel läuft dann super flüssig aber alle 30 bis 40 sec geht die Framerate auf tilweise Diashow runter!?
Also hab ich alle Details auf mittel und die Auflösung 1024x768.
Man sollte meinen, das es dann problemlos läuft. Nein, tut es nicht. Es tritt genau das gleiche auf.
Das heißt doch, das es am RAM liegen könnte oder!??
Dummeweise hab ich zwar 2GB DDR2, es ist aber nur 533iger. Könnte es daran liegen!? 
Kennt jemand ein gutes Test Toll für RAM?

P.S. Updates sind alle aktuell.


----------



## Asgard1 (4. November 2006)

LiquidGravity am 04.11.2006 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich hab da noch ein Problem mit Gothic 3 und zwar mit der Performance. Eigentlich dachte ich, das ich das mit meinem System (siehe Sig) flüssig zocken kann...
> Ich spiele auf 1280x1024 und alles auf maximum. Das Spiel läuft dann super flüssig aber alle 30 bis 40 sec geht die Framerate auf tilweise Diashow runter!?
> ...



Hab ich nicht irgendwo in diesem Forum schon mal was gelesen,das die Dual Core Intel - (sind das überhaupt Cpus???  ) Probleme machen. Aber Spaß bei seite ich hatte das Problem auch schon. Aber nur bis ca. Level 16 ich hatte das Gefühl, daß das Spiel den Arbeitsspeicher zu müllt ! Das hatten in einem anderen Thread schon mal getippert. http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=3088&tid=5232018
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es Zusammenhänge gibt,aber wer will das schon ausschließen??


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. November 2006)

LiquidGravity am 04.11.2006 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich hab da noch ein Problem mit Gothic 3 und zwar mit der Performance. Eigentlich dachte ich, das ich das mit meinem System (siehe Sig) flüssig zocken kann...
> Ich spiele auf 1280x1024 und alles auf maximum. Das Spiel läuft dann super flüssig aber alle 30 bis 40 sec geht die Framerate auf tilweise Diashow runter!?
> ...


Was hat das mit dem Kampfsystem zu tun?

@Thema: Ich denke, Gothic räumt zyklisch Speicher auf und ist dabei nicht sondelrich effektiv, sodass sofort wieder teile von der Platte geladen werden.
Wenn G3 sonst flüssig läuft und nur alle halbe Minute zuckt, dann sollte es nicht an deinem PC liegen.


----------



## Asgard1 (4. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> LiquidGravity am 04.11.2006 09:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ruckelt warscheinlich auch während des Kampfes.
Außerdem ist es in diesen Momenten am nervigesten, da man dann leicht verreckt!


----------



## darkopiwahn (4. November 2006)

Asgard1 am 04.11.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich spiele mit meinen scheiss system (3 ghz, 1 Gb ram und GF 7600 GT) auf den höchsten einstellungen und es ruckelt da weniger als auf den mittleren    lolig, oder? aber man muss auch bedenken, dass man am besten anchdem das spiel fertig geladen hat, nochmal eins bis zwei minuten wartet, bis auch wirklich alles nachgeladen hat, auserdem, wenn man sich so 10 minuten in einem ort aufhält, dann läuft das spiel immer flüssiger...

auserdem sollte man wegen dem arbeitsspeicher ca. alle 3-4 stunden den PC neu starten um diesen zu entleeren...weil gothic III alles in den cach lädt...

mfg opiwahn


----------



## Asgard1 (4. November 2006)

also ich spiele mit meinen scheiss system (3 ghz, 1 Gb ram und GF 7600 GT) auf den höchsten einstellungen und es ruckelt da weniger als auf den mittleren    lolig, oder? aber man muss auch bedenken, dass man am besten anchdem das spiel fertig geladen hat, nochmal eins bis zwei minuten wartet, bis auch wirklich alles nachgeladen hat, auserdem, wenn man sich so 10 minuten in einem ort aufhält, dann läuft das spiel immer flüssiger...

auserdem sollte man wegen dem arbeitsspeicher ca. alle 3-4 stunden den PC neu starten um diesen zu entleeren...weil gothic III alles in den cach lädt...

mfg opiwahn [/quote]

Jau, das ist als Zusammenfassung gekauft.


----------



## darkopiwahn (5. November 2006)

Asgard1 am 04.11.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich spiele mit meinen scheiss system (3 ghz, 1 Gb ram und GF 7600 GT) auf den höchsten einstellungen und es ruckelt da weniger als auf den mittleren    lolig, oder? aber man muss auch bedenken, dass man am besten anchdem das spiel fertig geladen hat, nochmal eins bis zwei minuten wartet, bis auch wirklich alles nachgeladen hat, auserdem, wenn man sich so 10 minuten in einem ort aufhält, dann läuft das spiel immer flüssiger...
> 
> auserdem sollte man wegen dem arbeitsspeicher ca. alle 3-4 stunden den PC neu starten um diesen zu entleeren...weil gothic III alles in den cach lädt...
> 
> mfg opiwahn



Jau, das ist als Zusammenfassung gekauft. [/quote]


wie? war das?


----------



## kronstoeckl (7. November 2006)

darkopiwahn am 03.11.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> CaLLiBRi am 03.11.2006 04:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Bogen, das ist bei Callibri nicht beschieben, oder ich habs nicht gefunden. Wie wechsle ich denn die Pfeilsorte (also von Brandpfeil zu normalem Pfeil? ich habe alle möglichen Maus- und Tastenkombinationen durchprobiert und finde es nicht. Das handbuch ist ja ziemlich bescheiden mit Infos. Bei G1 und G2 habe ich niemals einen Bogen benutzt, hier ist das ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## HanFred (7. November 2006)

kronstoeckl am 07.11.2006 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Bogen, das ist bei Callibri nicht beschieben, oder ich habs nicht gefunden. Wie wechsle ich denn die Pfeilsorte (also von Brandpfeil zu normalem Pfeil? ich habe alle möglichen Maus- und Tastenkombinationen durchprobiert und finde es nicht. Das handbuch ist ja ziemlich bescheiden mit Infos. Bei G1 und G2 habe ich niemals einen Bogen benutzt, hier ist das ziemlich wichtig.


da kommt man doch eventuell auch selber drauf:
pfeile in die quickleiste ziehen, dann kann man mit den nummerntasten wechseln.
anders geht es nicht. wenn die spezialpfeile alle sind, wird automatisch wieder auf die normalen gewechselt.


----------



## Tiger39 (7. November 2006)

Hi,
komischerweise komme ich mit "Großen Waffen" und Stäben was das Kämpfen angeht nicht zurecht.
Gibt es da eine speziellen Trick denn ich hätte gerne auch mal einen Magier mit magischen Stäben.

Btw:was ist denn der beste magische Stab


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. November 2006)

Tiger39 am 07.11.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> komischerweise komme ich mit "Großen Waffen" und Stäben was das Kämpfen angeht nicht zurecht.
> Gibt es da eine speziellen Trick denn ich hätte gerne auch mal einen Magier mit magischen Stäben.


Äh, was meinst du denn mit "nicht zurecht kommen"? Was für einen Tipp erwartest du bei so einer wagen Problembeschreibung?


----------



## Tiger39 (10. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 09.11.2006 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 07.11.2006 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde diese Waffen zu langsam um sie so zu nutzen wie ich es bei den Einhändern tue.Und wollte fragen wie ich damit am besten kämpfe (welche Schläge wann einsetzen? usw.).Bei den Einhändern hab ich immer erst zugestochen dann einen starken Schlag und dann regelmäßige Standardschläge, da die Zweihänder aber zu langsanm sind funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Ice-ms (11. November 2006)

Hi, hab au mal ne frage.
Bin am Anfang des spiels und hab egrade die Stadt von den Orks befreit.
Bin dann also etwas rumgelaufen um die Stadt herum.
Und Ich werd die ganze Zeit von Wildschweinen/Wölfen kaputt gemacht.
Und war da nichmal was dass man wieder aufstehen kann und nur K.O ist? Ich bin nämlich immer gleich ganz weg vom fenster  
Und wie siehts mit den Wildschweinen aus? Bin Level 4. Ist das gewollt dass die mich gleich kaputt machen? Die Lurks oder wie die heißen die am Wasser immer rumlaufen hauen mich ienmal dann flieg ich fast um, dann schkagen sie ein 2, mal und ich lieg am boden und bin schon wiede rfast tot.
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## KaterTom (16. November 2006)

Ice-ms am 11.11.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab au mal ne frage.
> Bin am Anfang des spiels und hab egrade die Stadt von den Orks befreit.
> Bin dann also etwas rumgelaufen um die Stadt herum.
> Und Ich werd die ganze Zeit von Wildschweinen/Wölfen kaputt gemacht.
> ...




Du darfst Gothic nicht mit Oblivion verwechseln, d.h. das der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht an die den Level des Spielers angepasst wird. Das bedeutet das Du am Anfang einen Bogen um zu schwierige Gegner machen sollstest. Erst wenn du Wildschweine und Lurker mit einem Schlag, oder noch besser mit einem Pfeil töten kannst sollstest du dich mit ihnen einlassen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. November 2006)

Ice-ms am 11.11.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab au mal ne frage.
> Bin am Anfang des spiels und hab egrade die Stadt von den Orks befreit.
> Bin dann also etwas rumgelaufen um die Stadt herum.
> Und Ich werd die ganze Zeit von Wildschweinen/Wölfen kaputt gemacht.
> ...


Nimm einen Bogen und versuchs erstmal nicht im Nahkampf.
Bogen immer schön spannen und versuchen den Kopf zu treffen, dann etwas weglaufen, beim Umdrehen schon den Bogen wieder spannen usw.
Bei mehreren Gegnern entweder flüchten oder auch mal Schüsse auf andere Ziele ansetzen (kein vollgepannter Bogen): Bei einem Treffer bleiben Gegner kurz stehen. Andernfalls wird das Hauptziel zwar auf Distanz gehalten, aber Sekundärziele knabbern einem dann die Waden weg.


----------

